# TV Memorable Characters



## Vega_Lyra (Mar 3, 2017)

Al Bundy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 3, 2017)

Berry White, love this lady!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 23, 2017)

Archie Bunker...loved him,can't imagine that show on TV today.
And,not sure if this counts since it's HBO,Tony Soprano,was heartsick when he passed.
No rotten tomatoes, please


----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 23, 2017)

James "Jim" Bronson


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 23, 2017)

Leonard Nimoy as Spock


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2017)

Always enjoyed watching Gunsmoke with James Arness.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 24, 2017)

Richard Mulligan..Soap and Empty Nest!!


----------



## Trade (Jun 24, 2017)

Reverend Jim:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 24, 2017)

I always enjoyed "Everybody Loves Raymond" particularly Brad Garrett as Robert.


----------



## Trade (Jun 24, 2017)

The character "Root" in Person of Interest played by Amy Acker. 



And Coach Eric Taylor in Friday Night Lights Played by Kyle Chandler


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 24, 2017)

Jim Varney   "know whatta mean, Vern?"






Billy Mays: the best infomercial pitchman


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 24, 2017)

Larry Storch as corporal Agarn


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Steve LS (Jun 24, 2017)

Trade said:


> Reverend Jim:



Taxi, I love that show and Reverend Jim and outstanding character.
Louie DePalma is up there too.


----------



## Steve LS (Jun 24, 2017)

How about Ed Norton on The Honeymooners?


----------



## Trade (Jun 25, 2017)

Steve LS said:


> How about Ed Norton on The Honeymooners?
> 
> View attachment 38780





Good one!

There has been a lot of garbage on TV, but there has also been a lot of good stuff too.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2017)

Jim, on Taxi, use to crack me up.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2017)

Edith and Archie Bunker


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2017)

Gale Storm (My Little Margie)


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 4, 2017)

Archie Bunker most memorable.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2017)

Jim Garner, as Rockford


----------

